# mysql - warning: can't get client address: Connection reset

## tacki

hi there,

i've installed 2 apache/mysql-servers with "rr-replication" (A->B->A). Everything works fine, replication is fast and everything seems to work. but i'm getting some strange syslog-messages:

...

Sep 10 15:18:13 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

Sep 10 15:18:19 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

Sep 10 15:18:25 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

Sep 10 15:18:31 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

Sep 10 15:18:37 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

Sep 10 15:18:43 [mysqld] warning: can't get client address: Connection reset by peer

...

exactly every 6 seconds! both servers have 1 nic with an unique ip-address. also the dns-record is correctly set (tested with nslookup on both servers). so i really don't know where to start searching for this one.

any tips?

----------

